# Colored Pencils Pot



## myingling (Mar 3, 2017)

this is cast colored pencils pot call I got turned up ,,, got say was a challenge turning this stuff them leads wanted to keep flying out need lots ca on hand when turning these thing and mind as well forget sanding these things colors just want mix lol,, few thing i could improve on while turning the blanks ,,but most of all sounds turkey

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 3, 2017)

That looks great. I tried it back when I was still making calls. Found out you can't grip them from the inside outwards lol. Had a few chunks flying around the shop that day.


----------



## Ray D (Mar 3, 2017)

Very cool. Definitely looks like a challenge.


----------



## CWS (Mar 3, 2017)

Looking cool!


----------

